# No Clever Title



## 33sun33 (Dec 9, 2008)

This is my second stab at an online journal, and hopefully it will motivate me to keep a closer tab on my progress.  

Stats: Im 33 years old and 6"3 and 205lbs.  Been working out on and off for a few years.  Started working out about 7 years ago, without a clue of what I was doing.  But I began eating better and more, and went from 165lbs (at 6'3!!) to 185 in a matter of a year or so.  Last winter I got up to 225lbs and was stronger than ever, but a lot of the weight was fat.  So I cut down on the calories, mostly continued my workouts (had some large breaks during the summer), and I currently weight 205lb.  Need to buy some new fat calipers, but I guess Im around 11% bodyfat right now.

Goals  For now, I have decided to continue to decrease my bodyfat level until Im around 8% (which I would imagine would have me weighing around 190-195lbs) (I will buy some calipers soon and provide a more accurate estimate).

In addition to cutting, I also plan to play a lot of basketball with the hopes of dunking again post two knee surgeries.   Finally, i would obviously prefer to keep as much muscle as possible while dropping the fat.

Diet:  Ive always been pretty horrible at strictly counting calories, but I use the "male cutting plan" set out by Jodi a long time ago as my guide.  For instance, I plan to have my meals look like this:

Breakfast: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 4oz meat, oatmeal
Snack 1: Protein Shake
Lunch: 8oz Chicken or Fish, Sweet Potato, Salad
Snack 2: Protein Shake
Dinner: 8oz Chicken or Fish, Salad
Bedtime: Cottage Cheese

Workout Plan: Im going back to a 3x weekly full body, based on Cowpimp's guide, but with some tweaks.

*Workout A*
Incline Press
Pull Ups
Front Squats
Bounding (Plyometric)
Shoulder Rehab
DB Curls

*Workout B*
Military Press
Seated Rows
Romanian Deadlifts
Box Jumps (Plyo)
Planks
Tricep Extension

Supps: Not many supplements right now, aside from a multivitamin, 100% whey protein shakes, and glucosamine for my knees.  Once I really get my diet in check, and once I go back to bulking, Ill add some creatine.

So there you have it, I will try to post my workouts regularly, starting with todays!


----------



## 33sun33 (Dec 9, 2008)

*12/8 Workout A*

I had a pretty good workout today, though I did fail on my last set on the incline press.

Incline Press: (50x10 warmup) 70x10; 75x6; 80xfail (I felt really good on these until I failed to get the 80lb dbs up .  I made up for it with some flyes later)

Front Squats: 95x10; 95x10; 115x8 (trying to take these easy, as I have some lower back issues.)  These felt great and easy.

Pullups: bwx8; bwx8; bwx7.  While these may not look like great numbers, they are pretty damn good for me!  I usually do 4 sets of 5 or 6, but was able to get 8 and 7 reps throughout this time.

Chest Flies (Machine): 220x8; 265x8; 285x3.  I know this was on the machine, but they were surprisingly easy.  While I only got 3 reps at 285,the machine weight only goes up to 295.  My new mini goal is thus to destroy this machine!!

Skull Crushers: 70x10; 80x8.  oops, I did a tricep exercise instead of biceps by mistake.  Oh well.

Bounds: 4 sets of 5 bounds across the room.  felt fine, probably need to do more bounds or more sets.

At the end of the workout I did some basic back stretches and rehab exercises (I have a slight herniation).


----------



## 33sun33 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Workout B: 12/11/08*

I ventured out into the ice storm currently enveloping the Albany area and hit the gym tonight.  Pretty good workout I think.

Standing BB Military Press

(45x10 - warmup); 95x8 x 3 sets.  I felt decently strong on this exercise.  I feel a bit limited in shoulder routines at times since I have a recurring rotator cuff issue.  Doctors and a PT have given me some basic prehab exercises to do, but it never seems to go away completely.  At least there is almost never any pain - just a lot of clicking and a feeling of instability in the joint when I raise my right arm above my head.  

Romanian Deadlifts

(95x10- warmup); 185x8; 185x8; 225x8.  These felt great.  Hadnt done RDLS for a couple of months due to another nagging and recurring injury - lower back pain.  But honestly, I dont see how this exercise, done with proper form, will aggravate my particular situation.  I went to rehab for a couple of weeks for the back, and they gave me a number of exercises and stretches which seem to be working.  As I get more comfortable with RDLs, Ill start upping the weight (I believe my 3 rep max at one point was like 300?).

Seated Hammer Rows

(180x8 warmup).  270x8; 270x8; 270x8.  These felt pretty good, though the last couple of reps on the last set were a struggle.  Thank god for system of a down!

DB Curls

40x8; 30x12

Shoulder Prehab

Not sure what the names of the two exercises I do for this are called, but anyways they felt fine.  

Box Jumps

5 jumps x 4 sets (7th level).  I focus on jump technique on these - jumping properly with good form and explosively, while trying to land as quietly as possible on top of the box and holding the position for about 5 seconds after landing.  Even though my legs were mad sore from front squats two days ago, these were pretty easy.  Plus, it reduced my soreness!


----------



## 33sun33 (Dec 13, 2008)

*12/13- Workout A*

Decent workout, but not much progress from earlier in the week

Incline DB Press

(warmup - 50x10) 70x8; 70x8; 70x7.  felt OK.

Front Squats

95x10; 115x8; 135x6.  OK, dissappointed that 135 felt surprisingly heavy.  Oh well, got to build those legs back up!

Pull Ups

BW x8, bw x8, bw x7.  Same numbers as earlier in the week, but still happy with how much easier these are feeling lately.  

Skull Crushers

80x8; 80x8

Machine Flies

265x6.  Not sure why I threw this in at the end.

Did not do bounds or cardio afterwards.  Just got real light headed towards the end of the workout and decided to just go home and recover.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2008)

Good luck with the new program.  It's always good to see more people doing FB programs.  

One suggestion:  Why not alternate Front Squats and Regular Squats every other "A" workout.


----------



## 33sun33 (Dec 16, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck with the new program.  It's always good to see more people doing FB programs.
> 
> One suggestion:  Why not alternate Front Squats and Regular Squats every other "A" workout.



Thats a really good idea Yellow, but Ive been trying to avoid regular squats until I feel my lower back is sufficiently strong.  I tweaked it (probably a slight herniation) about a year ago, and have been doing basic rehab on and off to resolve the occasional pain.  So far Ive been sticking to the stretches, etc.. and havent had pain for awhile.

btw, i freakin love a FB workout!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2008)

33sun33 said:


> Thats a really good idea Yellow, but Ive been trying to avoid regular squats until I feel my lower back is sufficiently strong.  I tweaked it (probably a slight herniation) about a year ago, and have been doing basic rehab on and off to resolve the occasional pain.  So far Ive been sticking to the stretches, etc.. and havent had pain for awhile.
> 
> btw, i freakin love a FB workout!



  I hear ya.......low back pain blows!

Good luck with the program.


----------



## 33sun33 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Workout B: 12/16/08*

Here is a belated post on yesterday's workout. 

Seated Hammer Rows

(180 x10) 270x8x8x7

Romanian Deadlifts

135x10; 225x8; 225x8; 245x8

Standing Military BB PRess

45x10; 95x10; 95x8; 115x8

_Skull Crushers_

80x10; 80x8

Box Jumps

5 jumps x 5 sets at 10th level (10 of those aerobic steps stacked together with a platform on top)

Shoulder Prehab

various standing ytlw movements

All in all a good workout.   I go to the gym again tomorrow, then skiing on Friday, before heading to Illinois for the holidays.  I will try to workout as much as possible while on vacation, but wont return home until January 12th!!!!


----------

